# Bent Frame on '06 Frontier...please help!



## kmw220 (Nov 29, 2007)

So a couple weeks ago some idiot rear-ended me. He was going really fast and hit me hard (his chevy concord was totaled). My rear bumper was bent down almost 90 degrees. The guy had some crappy state insurance so I felt it was better to get it fixed through my insurance (Progressive). I went through their service center where they use their mechanics to fix it.

So it turns out that my frame was slightly bent in the rear. I initially talked to the mechanic and he said they 'might' be able to fix it or they would have to replace the frame. He recently called and said they were able to round-table the frame and fix it. What does that mean exactly? They weld metal angles to it?

I am really worried that my truck will never be the same. It was a 06 Frontier SE 4x4 and I loved it. Should I be worried????

Please help me!!!! any information is very much appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

First you should have had his insurance pay for the damage. I hope there was a accident report. As for the fix, it is probably just the name of the frame straightener they used. The work should be warrantee'd, so if there are still problems, the frame will more than likely have to be replaced.


----------



## kmw220 (Nov 29, 2007)

boogyman said:


> First you should have had his insurance pay for the damage. I hope there was a accident report. As for the fix, it is probably just the name of the frame straightener they used. The work should be warrantee'd, so if there are still problems, the frame will more than likely have to be replaced.


Thanks for the reply.

His insurance is paying for the damages. I just had the work done through mine because he has state funded insurance which is for people who can't get it through a regular place. I just didn't trust his insurance company

The work is guaranteed for life. So when I get my truck back I guess I should just drive it around to make sure its fine and hope for the best


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

The truck will never be the same. All of the components took a pretty good shock from the impact. Even if there is no visual damage their life may have been shortened. Any future problem or part failure will be blamed on the accident whether the accident really caused it or not. If it were mine and the financial hit was not too bad I'd trade it on an '07 or '08.

You might want to look at this web page for a brief tutorial on frame repair: AUTOS & BOATS : Automotive Body Work : Frame Straightening and Repair Preparation : DIY Network. If the frame repair was done well the truck should track straight and tire wear will be even. Uneven tire wear or a pull to one side are the most likely symptoms from a bent frame.

Steve


----------



## kmw220 (Nov 29, 2007)

azrocketman said:


> The truck will never be the same. All of the components took a pretty good shock from the impact. Even if there is no visual damage their life may have been shortened. Any future problem or part failure will be blamed on the accident whether the accident really caused it or not. If it were mine and the financial hit was not too bad I'd trade it on an '07 or '08.


Yeah, that's what i was worried about 

I'm wondering if I should demand that the insurance company have it 'totaled' and get a new one


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

kmw220 said:


> Yeah, that's what i was worried about
> 
> I'm wondering if I should demand that the insurance company have it 'totaled' and get a new one


If it's already fixed they probably will not "total" the truck. If it's not fixed or in work and the repair estimate is about 80% or greater of the truck's value they might be agreeable. Even if they total the truck you will not receive sufficient dollars to buy a new truck. They will base reimbursement on a "comparable" '06 replacement.

I would look real closely at the truck. Check for any leaks around seals (the driveline took a shock), contact between parts that move but normally don't touch (e.g. fan to radiator), cracks at welds, etc. I was rear ended a number of years ago in my 1979 Chevy Malibu wagon. The force of the collision was sufficient to shift the battery in its tray and crack it. The driver's seatback and headrest were both bent back.

Good Luck,

Steve


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

on the trucks, the rear bumper is designed to go down (away from the gas tank) if the frame was bent it may have been from the bumper brackets pulling the end of the frame down, check with the body shop/mechanic (who ever) fixed it and get them to tell you or show you exactly what/where etc was bent/damaged... it may be nothing that will effect the vehicle's tracking, or overall performance, ask if it was put on a frame alignment machine??? if not.. why not... get all the details before you start having bad feelings about your truck.


----------



## kmw220 (Nov 29, 2007)

SPEEDO said:


> on the trucks, the rear bumper is designed to go down (away from the gas tank) if the frame was bent it may have been from the bumper brackets pulling the end of the frame down, check with the body shop/mechanic (who ever) fixed it and get them to tell you or show you exactly what/where etc was bent/damaged... it may be nothing that will effect the vehicle's tracking, or overall performance, ask if it was put on a frame alignment machine??? if not.. why not... get all the details before you start having bad feelings about your truck.


Thanks for the reply. I am meeting with the mechanic on Monday

I am thinking (more like hoping) you are correct about the frame and like you stated the rear bumper bent down


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Let us know what happens....


----------



## kmw220 (Nov 29, 2007)

I talked to the mechanic on the phone yesterday.

He explained what happened exactly like you did SPEEDO. The frame was bent down a little in the back due to the bumper folding down. It was put on a frame machine and the frame has been straightened.

It turns out they found a small dent on the front chrome bumper and are putting a brand new one on now which delays me getting the truck back untill Wednesday.

Once I get it back I will test the alignment. Hopefully everything works out fine


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

Have the shop print out the alignment after they are done with the repairs. That will tell you if it's in spec. Good luck.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

a good shop will check the dimensions to make sure the frame is correct, there are certain points they measure from on the frame to make sure its true.. dosent sound like you have anything to worry about, your truck should be good as new...


----------

